# My new beater



## hedder2212 (18 Apr 2015)

As some may know some thieving scum stole my old Raleigh from outside asda. Wasn't that good of a bike, I was given it and I put my own touch on it by adding bright pink cable outers and clipping dan the dino teddy to the back. But it was my bike and I loved it.
Well ive now replaced that beater with this one which was purchased from a facebook group for a huge £25.. Perfect size for me, saddle is strangely comfortable and its shinnnnyyyyy  (not for long)





Ill start with my beaterification "mods" to it soon.


----------



## ClassicLime (18 Apr 2015)

Looks like it's in great condition for the price! V nice.


----------



## hedder2212 (18 Apr 2015)

ClassicLime said:


> Looks like it's in great condition for the price! V nice.


Its in very good condition, the guy bought it, rode it once, put it away in the shed and dragged it out yesterday posted a pic saying £25 first come first serve. Never before have I shot out the door so quick  
Rides lovely for what it is. Perfect for getting to work on, doing the shopping on and going for gentle bike rides in the park with GF.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Apr 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it after beautification


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (18 Apr 2015)

Hi h. Way back in the very early 80's I bought a Hawk Aspen in a fabulous Dark Metallic Green,it was what we now refer to as a Flat-bar Hybrid - direct from the factory/showroom (as was then),they were in Cradley Heath,West Midlands.
The bike albeit a little on the heavy side by modern standards,but it was a steel frame - it served me well for 2+yrs and when sold 2006 the guy that bought it could not believe the age of it.
They only things that were ever changed on it were the tyres,they were changed to a smoother street tread-pattern,I believe that they were branded as Nokia.


----------



## hedder2212 (18 Apr 2015)

This is my second Hawk.
My first one was a Hawk Trakatak.




Absolutely love Hawk bikes, always keep a eye on the free ads sites + ebay for them, usually cheap and need very little work to get them spot on. I outgrew the last one but it survived everything I put it through, commutes through sun/rain/snow, the odd longer trip just for pleasure and even a few laps around Cannock chase.
and yes. yes that is a Toyota badge on the front of the Trakatak.... Just as a joke because the thing was unkillable.


----------



## hedder2212 (20 Apr 2015)

Today saw a 50 mile round commute. It also saw three punctures. Rear tyre was bald but just found the little piece of metal that was puncturing my tubes. good job wilko does the cheap tubes at £3.50 each. Tyres now swapped round to try get a few extra miles + ive cut up a old innertube and put that in before the new innertube. Hopefully that will do the job until payday.
Some pictures of the little piece of metal that I got out of the tyre.


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2015)

Sorry to post it now but I've been told Wilko tubes aren't the best. The small motor spares chains here seem to sell the cheapest half-decent ones (WildTrax, WeldTite or Kenda... and I'm not sure about the valves on Kenda).

If you can get them before they're gone, Spa Cycles still have some of their "last season" Marathon HS368s in their sale category, or the slightly-less-protected Delta Cruisers in the general tyres are even cheaper if they come in a size you can use.

Good luck and keep rolling!


----------



## hedder2212 (20 Apr 2015)

I only use the wilko tubes to get me out of a sticky situation. Theyre just a get me home thing. Cheap and do the job for a few miles. I usually use the schwalbe ones halfrauds sell. Going to go to the LBS and see what they have tyre wise when I get paid. Just hope the tyres will hold up until then


----------



## al-fresco (25 Apr 2015)

Never used their own brand tubes but I did notice that my local Wilko's had Schwalbe tubes in addition to their own brand. £4.99 I think - don't know how this compares to Halfords.


----------



## hedder2212 (27 Apr 2015)

One thing that's really annoying me - WONKY BLOODY MUDGUARD!




Attempting to get "betty" absolutely filthy by riding through as much mud as I can and taking her down the dirt paths etc




and just another just because.


----------



## hedder2212 (2 Jun 2015)

Mudguard sticker collection has started.


----------

